

Feynman explains why school textbooks are bad - btilly
http://www.textbookleague.org/103feyn.htm

======
mike463
I read this and found it fascinating...

But I think Feynman might have been incorrect in regard to number bases:

"Translating from one base to another is an _utterly useless_ thing."

I use number bases (base 2 and base 16) every day.

------
konad
If this is new to you, ask yourself this question :

Why haven't I read "Surely You're Joking, Mr. Feynman!" ?

